# Jurrasic Reps - Bristol.



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Yesterday we was delivering a snake to Minicaffer down in Somerset,
On the way back through Bristol again because of our sat-nav, we noticed The shop, we wasn't going to pull in but because of my nagging and because we was in a traffic jam we pulled in...
There was alot of parking and surely didn't feel like we was looking for a parking space.

We walked over and soon realised there was a massive Iggy on the bin basking in the rays, so we walked over and started chatting as you do :lol:
We then went in to escape the heat, well the shop was set out really well, first thing you notice is a MASSIVE iggy enclosure probably about as big as a students bed sit! ( I could live in there)
Really brilliantly layed out, ponds, branches, ledges, hides, it was really cool.

All the animals looked really well kept and the setups were excellent, 
the only thing I didnt like about the shop.... There wasnt enough Morelia..
But the morelia they did have there were really cool, nice pure lines schofield/harris so customers knew they where buying pure lines, plus there was a stunning schofield Jag, well worth stopping to see.
BTW they offerd us a cup of Tea aswell :2thumb:


All in all it was a brilliant shop with excellent friendly staff, we never felt like we was alone looking at the reps there was always somone chatting to us.

Iggy
















That enclosure.









Some other lizards.

































Now for the morelia 
















A nice Jag.

































Joel


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Ryan who owns jurassic reps is a great guy and it is a very tidy shop.

liz


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Ryans shop is cool.

Jubbers and I were in there a year or so ago and the dogs were loose (2 large Iggy's). One of which was half way up the main window, some fella walked past the shop just as the Iggy moved, which scared the hell out of him, causing him to walk into a van - quite funny really.


----------



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

I was in there not to long ago, they have some wonderful stock not too overpriced though the two female staff I have encountered in the past have been pretty useless.

Oh and they have some lovely displayed Iggys:2thumb:
Was so tempted to steal one of the uromastyx:mf_dribble: haha.


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks for stopping in, great to meet you both, feel free to stop in anytime for a chat and a brew. :2thumb:


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

The owner "ryan" has a nice bum.


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

chimpy666 said:


> The owner "ryan" has a nice bum.


thanx for that mr green :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

never been, keep meaning to but not gotten round to it, been to 1 other in Bristol but won't mention it as I don't have anything good to say.

Will move Jurasic higher up my 'to visit' list.: victory:


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

ninjaboy6r said:


> thanx for that mr green :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 cant lie mate

they are like peaches.

wait until september........and the world will know..if you catch a 40lb-er:no1:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

will have to come visit i think :2thumb:


----------



## lee b (Nov 5, 2008)

I use jurassics i would just like to praise them up,bought my king and royal from ryan and buy my mice/rats from them aswell.Ryan and Dan are really friendly and give great advice :no1:


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

i bought my bearded dragon and majority of my equipment from there. good shop i liked it! just abit annoying i live in fishponds so its a trek to get there


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

they dont know much about their taratulas mind, they sold me a juvi female chili rose that was a mature male, he even had mating hooks :gasp:


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

tesse.t said:


> they dont know much about their taratulas mind, they sold me a juvi female chili rose that was a mature male, he even had mating hooks :gasp:


i will have to agree with you there, i dont know a great deal about tarantulas, just the basics really. i bought a few chile roses from a so called "expert" on this forum which he told me the sexes, which were obviously wrong lol.
if your not happy, i will replace it with a female no problems. :2thumb:


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

i'm not sure if anyone will agree with me but i was wasn't happy when entering jurassic reps today.
First off there were 3 gold tegus all housed together, one was a mature male in with juvie's one of which i was told was female which he was trying to mate with, and also two other juvies (cant remember the species) which consited of a male and a female again the male trying to mate. one of the assistants even said to me "he's trying to mate with her but shes too young"
i don't know a great deal about reps but i do know this can be extremely harmful and stressful to the female and can also be fatal.
Sorry if i have upset anyone but i think this is very cruel, especially when one of the assistants knew what was going on.


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

tesse.t said:


> i'm not sure if anyone will agree with me but i was wasn't happy when entering jurassic reps today.
> First off there were 3 gold tegus all housed together, one was a mature male in with juvie's one of which i was told was female which he was trying to mate with, and also two other juvies (cant remember the species) which consited of a male and a female again the male trying to mate. one of the assistants even said to me "he's trying to mate with her but shes too young"
> i don't know a great deal about reps but i do know this can be extremely harmful and stressful to the female and can also be fatal.
> Sorry if i have upset anyone but i think this is very cruel, especially when one of the assistants knew what was going on.


did you not think of saying anything before SLATING me on here, im really pi**ed off with keyboard hardnuts who wont say how they feel at the time, just for the record, if 2 3 month old boscs want to try and mate then i cant see a problem with that, nothing is going to happen and there too young to tell if there male and female, and with the tegu's the females are old enough to carry eggs and there is a trio so 1 is not getting over stressed.
you obviously dont like my shop so why do you keep coming in, i feel we have been very helpfull to you and gave you some very good advice today.
im sorry you feel the way you do about me and my shop but its very rare i get comlaints and its not as easy as people think to run a shop especially when there are forums like this where people can tell the world how they feel without even consulting the person or shop in question. it is very cowardly to do this and not appreciated.


----------



## crestielover (Jun 13, 2009)

tesse.t said:


> i'm not sure if anyone will agree with me but i was wasn't happy when entering jurassic reps today.
> First off there were 3 gold tegus all housed together, one was a mature male in with juvie's one of which i was told was female which he was trying to mate with, and also two other juvies (cant remember the species) which consited of a male and a female again the male trying to mate. one of the assistants even said to me "he's trying to mate with her but shes too young"
> i don't know a great deal about reps but i do know this can be extremely harmful and stressful to the female and can also be fatal.
> Sorry if i have upset anyone but i think this is very cruel, especially when one of the assistants knew what was going on.


i think jurassic reps is an amazing shop, very helpfull and always on hand to answer questions.
i think you are out of line saying ryan is CRUEL to the animals, i know that he takes great pride in running his shop and his animal keeping is second to none.
he wouldent put any animals together if it would cause them harm.
you state that you "dont know a great deal about reptiles" and this is obviously true in the statements you have made.
jurassic reps gets my thumbs up every time :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

im coming up now....sounds great what with loose iggys and peachy butts :lol2:


----------



## ltbooth (May 3, 2008)

tesse.t said:


> they dont know much about their taratulas mind, they sold me a juvi female chili rose that was a mature male, he even had mating hooks :gasp:


Not everyone is an expert on taranulas, if you had checked this one out before agreeing to buy it then you would of noticed the mating hooks yourself and said something. I know when i buy any animal i always make 100% certain it is the sex i am buying it as.



tesse.t said:


> i'm not sure if anyone will agree with me but i was wasn't happy when entering jurassic reps today.
> First off there were 3 gold tegus all housed together, one was a mature male in with juvie's one of which i was told was female which he was trying to mate with, and also two other juvies (cant remember the species) which consited of a male and a female again the male trying to mate. one of the assistants even said to me "he's trying to mate with her but shes too young"
> i don't know a great deal about reps but i do know this can be extremely harmful and stressful to the female and can also be fatal.
> Sorry if i have upset anyone but i think this is very cruel, especially when one of the assistants knew what was going on.


Look if you have such a problem with the way that Ryan keeps his animals then you should approach him in the shop and ask to have a quite word, he is a very understanding owner who is willing to listen to any complaints people may have and will if required rectify any problems. I use the shop alot and have never seen any cause for concern in the way any of the animals are cared for. Jurassic reps is the best shop in Bristol and as far as the staff go they are always willing to give advice, if they dont know something they will endeavour to find out for you. If you dont know much about reps then i think you ought to do some research before slating others as this is what the reptile world dont need people who think they are do gooders trying to ruin a great guys business. 

Jurassic reps is a must visit shop with a wide range of animals and knowledge to go with them. If they dont have what your looking for if you they are more than happy to try and source things for you.

Finally if you dont like the shop why do you still go there!!!!!!!


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

First point Ryan takes exceptional care of all his livestock, and as said before, you really should speak to him and express this concern in a adult and mature manner instead of bleating on while using an online handle on a forum, ryan is an approachable person and would always listen to any problem customers have, this includes all the staff at Jurassic reptiles. to summerise this point have some dignity and speak to him it shows alot more character than slating a mans business on here.



Second Point yes while not being an expert on tarantulas, why did you not check yourself you dont blindly buy an animal and I know ryan always lets customers examine the animals before purchase as I have done with all my animals I have bought from him, he has already told you that it can be returned and exhanged, again please do not try slate a mans lively hood when a solution to the problem has been put forward.

To summerise all that post Jurraisc Reptiles is a fantastic shop and well worth a vist.

Olly


----------



## benjrobinson (Feb 22, 2007)

Ryan is a helpful guy and switched on too can't imagine that he has done anything that would be cruel to animals.

Speaking to him would be the best thing to do im sure.

Ben


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I found Ryan to be a very honest trader.... We introduced ourselves and the first thing he said was will you have a look at my carpets and tell me what you think of them...
We noticed that one of them was a Jag... A very nice Jag.....Then he told us about the key board hard nuts who slated him for describing it as a Jag.... It was, they were idiots...
Ryan.... You will always find people who make a fuss after the event... Don't worry about it, you are one of the good guys.... 'Spect to you and your shop...
Oh, and some of the assistants may not be up to speed with info, but they are assistants..... Still learning.... not everyone is born knowing everything


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

its really got to know that i have so much support out there, it is dissheartening and really quite upsetting when people come on here and say bad things especially when they have been so friendly in the shop the morning before.
i just wish that these people could only imaging how hard i have worked to start up and build a buisness. it has been a very stressfull 20 months.
thanks again to you all for your great comments.
keep 'em coming :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't worry about it Ryan, if they are posting negative things about you on this thread then readers will see that with that one negative there is a multitude of positives regarding you and your shop.

Oh and the poster complaining can't even spell Tarantula (check sig for Chili Rose Taranchula) :lol2:


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

yeh ryan is a top bloke in there and the other staff are very friendly and it is a fab shop n the animals are very well cared for and the iggy enclosure is the best ive ever seen,


----------



## nip99 (Jun 24, 2008)

a good friendly,clean shop,very helpful,ryan's a top bloke and as he said why not speak to someone in there about it,rather than bad mouth them on here,i've been to loads of shops and been in the game over 20 years and i know ryan's shop to be top notch and i take it after these comments you won't be going in there again????


----------



## crestielover (Jun 13, 2009)

:2thumb:i am so glad everyone is sticking by ryan, and giving loads of nice things to say about him and his shop, i no my self he has worked bloodly hard for what he has got with setting up his own buissness is not easy. keep it up ryan.
GREAT SHOP!!!:2thumb::flrt:


----------



## DanP (Mar 23, 2009)

I got my leo and beardie from Jurassic Reps and go there every weekend for livefood. It's a great shop with friendly staff. Ryan too was always friendly and quick to answer the annoying questions I emailed him before buying the lizards. I'd really recommend a visit.


----------



## bigdaz (Dec 16, 2008)

i back ryan all the way top bloke to deal with allways happy to help and take time to talk to you , and ryan me old chum dont take to heart the comments of a halfwitted retard we all know its not true :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## SWE (May 31, 2008)

I've been to Jurassic 3 times and every time everything is spotless, healthy and the staff really helpfull and chatty. I really can't beleive someone would slate Jurassic unless they are competition. It really winds me up when there are awful shops about who people on here big up all the time then you got places like Jurassic who get slated. Keep up the good work guys and ignore the negative comments..


----------



## matty18714 (Aug 14, 2008)

I was in the shop today getting a royal sexed (cheers for that guys). It was only my 3rd or 4th visit and I think its a great shop, not my closest one but well worth the extra time to get there.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

Ryan is a good guy and its a nice shop, I dont understand the mentality that its ok to moan on here but not say anything to him in person, if you dont have the guts to say anything to him, then break ur fingers and dont put it on here, anyone who has a serious compaint should always speak to the manager, I am sure ryan has been upset by the posts on here and many people dont understand just how stressful it can be as ryan i am sure will say, he does an excellent job and trys his best which is the limit of what any of us can do.


----------



## SWAnimalCouriers (Jul 15, 2008)

I know I am biased as since I first met Ryan (via his shop) he is now one of my best friends and all but....the slating is just rude and un-called for in my opinion! 

The animals in his shop have NEVER been mistreated I have been in there at least 3 times a week for the last 18 months and not once have a seen any animal in danger of being mistreated in anyway yet alone actually being mistreated!

Ryan is also VERY approachable, there is no good reason that anyone cannot just go and mention any concerns to him!! Dan (his shop assistant) spends hours and hours each day making sure the vivs are clean and tidy and tending the animals every needs!!

Quite frankly I wish that I could spend as much time with my animals as the guys at Jurassic Reps spend with theirs!

Also, I have over heard Ryan tell 3 Tarantula customers that he is no expert but will happily pass on what he knows. I cannot imagine that you were treated any differently. He is NOT one of those shops that will just blag their way to a sale he is honest with everyone and will only answer questions if he genuinely knows the answer! and if he doesn't he will find out wether you need to know or not just to assist his own learning!

Sorry about the rant but I know this is really hurtful especially after how much time and effort he puts into that place!

Steve


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

SWAnimalCouriers said:


> I know I am biased as since I first met Ryan (via his shop) he is now one of my best friends and all but....the slating is just rude and un-called for in my opinion!
> 
> Sorry about the rant but I know this is really hurtful especially after how much time and effort he puts into that place!
> 
> Steve


I agree with everything else you said, as I have only ever heard good things about him, ( I'm from Bristol) however as his best friend I need to ask an important question.

Before I make the 2 hour journey to his shop....






Does he really have a bum like a peach????:flrt::lol2:


----------



## SWAnimalCouriers (Jul 15, 2008)

Mirf said:


> I agree with everything else you said, as I have only ever heard good things about him, ( I'm from Bristol) however as his best friend I need to ask an important question.
> 
> Before I make the 2 hour journey to his shop....
> 
> ...


To be honest....no complaints here....:lol2:

However, if you really want to see arse! Go in and ask for Uncle Rich! :whistling2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

I had better not be disappointed you know.....:hmm:

**starts planning next trip to Bristol**


----------



## SWAnimalCouriers (Jul 15, 2008)

Mirf said:


> I had better not be disappointed you know.....:hmm:
> 
> **starts planning next trip to Bristol**


Peachy Arse see the proprieator

Young arse see Dan

If you want to see a big arse see Uncle Rich


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Well I'm an old boot, so not fussy what I get.....although a big, young, peachy arse sounds tempting!!:lol2:


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

Mirf said:


> Well I'm an old boot, so not fussy what I get.....although a big, young, peachy arse sounds tempting!!:lol2:


MIRF!!!! Im so telling your boyfriend you said that HAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHA.


I will say that me and my boyfriend took a trip to Jurassic Reps and were very impressed  The staff and Ryan were very approachable - Which in my opinion is almost as important as the quality of animals. Unfortunatly I find that a lot of reptile shops local to my area have staff who are introvert and evasive..This was certainly not the case. We will be popping up more regularly now as we do enjoy the odd reptile window shopping run. :2thumb:

To the person who wrote the negative comment, I will advise you now to PM the owner if you cannot say it in person. There is no need to slate his shop publicly as you must realise how hard it is to have a business in this "recession" let alone a reptile shop. So please think before you speak next time (I have gotten myself in to trouble by just typing the first thing that comes in to my head on more than one occasion rofl)
:bash:

Anyways il have to take some photos of this "peachy bum" to send to Mirf for her private bank... :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

Mirf said:


> Well I'm an old boot, so not fussy what I get.....although a big, young, peachy arse sounds tempting!!:lol2:


*And shut up, you look great for your age and you are NOT FAT!*


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Scarlet_Rain said:


> MIRF!!!! Im so telling your boyfriend you said that HAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHA.
> 
> Anyways il have to take some photos of this "peachy bum" to send to Mirf for her private bank... :mf_dribble::lol2:


You rotten little snitch you!! Although the offer of pics means I forgive you...



Scarlet_Rain said:


> *And shut up, you look great for your age and you are NOT FAT!*


That really depends on how old I am though.....if I was 24 I would be pretty damned annoyed.:lol2:

At least I know where the shop is now. I was pointing out some of the places I drank in when I was younger and spotted the shop just up the road from the Happy landings. I shall definately be popping in for a nosey now.


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

I like Jurassic Reps, and I enjoyed chatting to Ryan for a great deal of time about Retics recently. Only been there the once, but found it enjoyable. 

Ryan has ceramic light fixtures, which are a nightmare to get hold of in this area. He also had large prey for large snakes, which again isn't easy to find in these here parts. And they have a nile monitor, which is never a bad thing...


----------

